# *rant* people who toot their own horn



## BlunderWoman (Jul 1, 2014)

There really is nothing that turns me off more than someone who brags on themselves. I guess it's considered the cool thing to do now, but I think it's revolting. I'm on this other website & a person there got busy this morning telling me " I inspire people, and I'm cool blah blah.." I really hate it when someone tells you how wonderful they are. Really I just wanted to say..
#1. Cool people never have to say they are


----------



## kcvet (Jul 1, 2014)

its called ego. about as strong as an egg shell


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 1, 2014)

I havnt heard that "rant people" in years but you're absolutely right,I meet one of those almost every damn day.I just walk walk away leaving those types  and they are thinking "whatta I say???whatta I say???".


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 1, 2014)

My husband`s co-worker is one of those and I honestly don`t know how he stands him! The guy was a good friend of our son`s in high school and son says this is why nobody hangs out with him anymore. Hubby works side by side in a not very large office with him all.day.long-and this is the kind of person he always avoids at all cost. This guy drives the BEST car (which his wife won`t even let him drive lol),has the BEST guns,shoots the BIGGEST pigs, knows EVERYTHING about politics and only HIS opinions are right-every day I expect hubby to come home and say "I can`t stand it anymore!!!" but he doesn`t. Says when it bothers him he just goes out and checks out what`s going on out in the shop.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 1, 2014)

third row second seat big mouth


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 1, 2014)

Narcissists and ego maniacs?

On those who brag/boast about themselves. Our local paper has a 'local people in the news' in the business section. Jack got promoted to vp and Jill is now product manager. It's shameless unsolicited resume distribution. The news didn't pick that up all by themselves. A lot of those people volunteered for that or had their company PR dept release it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2014)

I came across a couple of those characters when I was in the workforce, but thankfully I don't see much of them anymore.  I agree with BW, if you're cool, you _never _have to say it.  And Kcvet is right on, strong as an egg shell.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I came across a couple of those characters when I was in the workforce, but thankfully I don't see much of them anymore.  I agree with BW, if you're cool, you _never _have to say it.  And Kcvet is right on, strong as an egg shell.



ive a few of em crash and burn. not a pretty sight


----------



## Mirabilis (Jul 1, 2014)

I think it is just another personality disorder.  I don't mind it as much as "downers" - I can't stand pessimistic comments but cockyness I can deal with since I have a brother like that.  They make great salespeople!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2014)

...reminds me of this Seinfeld episode.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 1, 2014)

or


----------



## Falcon (Jul 1, 2014)

If you're good enough, people will notice it without you telling them.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree. But I am the best looking guy on the board.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2014)

I always liked the expression, "your gonna get a broken arm, from patting yourself on the back".  I remember in Jr. High School, another kid and I were competing for the "Unselfish Service" award.  He won, and later bragged that he had voted for himself.  He didn't see any conflict in that.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 1, 2014)

I think redundant reminiscing should go hand in hand with boasting. I know one person who is worse than the Higgins character on Magnum. It's always "I remember when I was young(like 50 years ago) I could do this or that". Knowing the embellisher and arrogance in this person even 50 years ago the story wouldn't hold water. But they always talk like they just got injured last week and that's why they don't do it now. But they must tell you how good they 'were' at it. They also talk like they are the only person that experienced a lot of things actually and they are the authority on it.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 1, 2014)

Lets be fair here,you mean to to tell me none of you have ever bragged?


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 1, 2014)

I just dropped out of another forum which started out nicely but has evolved into a bunch of them constantly bragging about what they bought, where went, what celebs they know, how "with it" they are, & when not doing that, whining about something. I wouldn't hang out with people like that in real life, so won't do it on the net either.


----------



## Kaya (Jul 1, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> I just dropped out of another forum which started out nicely but has evolved into a bunch of them constantly bragging about what they bought, where went, what celebs they know, how "with it" they are, & when not doing that, whining about something. I wouldn't hang out with people like that in real life, so won't do it on the net either.



Sounds like normal people doing normal stuff. Same could be said for here, too.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> I think redundant reminiscing should go hand in hand with boasting. I know one person who is worse than the Higgins character on Magnum. It's always "I remember when I was young(like 50 years ago) I could do this or that". Knowing the embellisher and arrogance in this person even 50 years ago the story wouldn't hold water. But they always talk like they just got injured last week and that's why they don't do it now. But they must tell you how good they 'were' at it. They also talk like they are the only person that experienced a lot of things actually and they are the authority on it.



We're probably all a little guilty of that to some degree...we're just saved by the little blind spot we have.


----------

